# General > Sport >  Year of Young People in 2018 to boost impact of Games

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Year of Young People in 2018 to boost impact of Games*

[IMG][/IMG]
The year 2018 will be the Year of Young People, if Glasgow makes a successful bid to host the Youth Olympic Games, it has been announced.   With the Youth Olympic Games at the centre of the year, the Year of Young People will be a year long celebration of youth culture and sport across Scotland, which will be promoted across the world.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

